# Alternative zur teuren 3D und 2D Software



## Herror (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

möchte gerne damit beginnen ein größeres Projekt anzufangen und möchte dafür 3D models erstellen und brauche wohl auch ein 2D-Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.

Welche alternativen gibt es denn?
Bedingungen sind:

- Es muss kostenlos sein
- Man soll es gebührenfrei komerziell nutzen können.

habe mich umgehört und nur Blender für die 3D und Gimp für die 2D aufgaben gefunden... sind das die Besten, oder gibt es bessere/andere?


----------



## WiZdooM (23. Februar 2009)

Im 3D Sektor wirst du wahrscheinlich kein Besseres für 0 Euro finden. Davon abgesehen ist die Bedienung - nach meinem Wissensstand von vor 2 Jahren - nicht besonders einfach.

Eine Alternative zu Gimp ist noch Paint.NET aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Februar 2009)

Zusaetzlich zu Gimp (2D) und Blender (3D) kann ich noch Inkscape (Vektor-Grafiken) empfehlen.

Im 3D-Bereich gibt es noch mehr als Blender. Wings soll z.B. auch nicht schlecht sein, obwohl ich dazu nichts sagen kann. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht ob es das fuer Windows gibt.
K3D wird es wahrscheinlich nicht fuer Windows geben, aber es soll auch nicht schlecht sein. Wie gesagt, kann ich nichts genaues zu sagen.

Auch ein nettes 3D-Programm ist MakeHuman, welches wie Poser dazu da ist Leute zu machen.

Im 2D-Bereich gibt es dann auch noch CinePaint, welches ein Fork einer alten Gimp-Version ist und, im Gegensatz zu Gimp, mit HDR-Bildern zurechtkommt und diese auch aus einer Belichtungsreihe erstellen kann.
Bin nicht sicher ob CinePaint fuer Windows verfuegbar ist, denke aber schon.

Auch fuer HDR/DRI ist Qtpfsgui. Es ist meiner Meinung nach was einfacher zu bedienen als CinePaint, bietet aber, da spezialisert auf DRI, nicht den Funktionsumfang von CinePaint.
Keine Ahnung ob es fuer Windows verfuegbar ist.


----------



## Herror (23. Februar 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Werde mir mal alle angucken und mal schauen, welches mich von denen anspricht ^^

Bei den 3D geschichten wird das denke ich einfacher, weil ich damit erfahrung habe aber im 2D design bin ich totaler anfänger.

Eigentlich brauche ich das 2D Bildbearbeitungstool nur für die Texturen meiner 3D-Objekte und später zum gestalten des Menüs und der Oberfläche auf denen sachen wie die Lebensanzeige und sowas angezeigt wird.
Weih nämlich nicht genau was mit HDR/DRI gemeint ist. Im 3D bereich sind das die überblendungseffekte, wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber denke nicht, dass ich sowas für meine Texturen und meine Benutzeroberfläche bräuchte.

Bei Blender ist die Bedienung echt etwas eigenartig... zumal ich warscheinlich einen neuen Rechner brauchen werde um das Programm überhaupt zu benutzen.
Auf meinem Notebook mit der komischen onboardkarte, die ich habe, kommt es ständig zu Grafikfehlern, die die bedienung unmöglich macht...

Und es gibt dort nur ein Fenster, mit dem man arbeiten kann... wisst ihr ob man daraus 4 machen kann, oder brauche ich garnicht anfangen zu suchen?

P.S.: habe es gefunden ^^ falls es interessiert: 
http://www.imn.htwk-leipzig.de/~schaar/blender/Benutzeroberflaeche.pdf



Achso: ganz wichtig: Man kann mit Photoshop auch sachen machen, die für das Rendering von Bedeutung sind. Zum Beispiel Bump Maps und Specular Maps. Wisst ihr womit sich das noch machen lässt, außer mit Photoshop?


----------



## WiZdooM (24. Februar 2009)

> Bei den 3D geschichten wird das denke ich einfacher, weil ich damit erfahrung habe aber im 2D design bin ich totaler anfänger.



Das habe ich auch gedacht als ich Blender das erste Mal geöffnet hatte.



> Weih nämlich nicht genau was mit HDR/DRI gemeint ist. Im 3D bereich sind das die überblendungseffekte, wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber denke nicht, dass ich sowas für meine Texturen und meine Benutzeroberfläche bräuchte.



Falsch. Also zuerst einmal steht HDR für High Dynamic Range in der Digitalfotografie. Das bedeutet, dass die Bilder eine sehr hohe Bilddynamik haben. Die Dynamik eines solchen Bildes ist sehr hoch und erlaubt selbst feinste Farbunterschiede. Im 3D-Bereich werden diese HDR-Bilder (HDRI) dazu verwendet um Szenen mit realistischem Licht zu beleuchten. (Stichwort: Global Illumination / Radiosity)
DRI steht für Dynamic Range Increase, damit soll die Bilddynamik erhöht werden. Nur woher etwas nehmen, was nicht vorhanden ist? Durch die Verwendung von Interpolationen wird das ganze zu einer pseudo Dynamikvergrößerung.



> Achso: ganz wichtig: Man kann mit Photoshop auch sachen machen, die für das Rendering von Bedeutung sind. Zum Beispiel Bump Maps und Specular Maps. Wisst ihr womit sich das noch machen lässt, außer mit Photoshop?



Mit jedem anderen Programm  Displacement/Bump/Specular Maps sind nicht anderes wie Schwarz/Weiß/Graustufenmasken. Der Weißanteil in deiner Maske steuert die Amplitude mit der Displacement, Bump und Specular angesteuert werden. Kann man alles mit den o.g. Programmen machen.


----------



## tombe (24. Februar 2009)

Hi,

fals Du in Sachen 3D noch auf der Suche bist, schau Dir mal diese Seite an. Da werden einige Programme vorgestellt die zumindest auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aussehen:

http://www.gif-bilder.de/3d-grafik-software.html

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Herror (24. Februar 2009)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> fals Du in Sachen 3D noch auf der Suche bist, schau Dir mal diese Seite an. Da werden einige Programme vorgestellt die zumindest auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aussehen:
> 
> ...



Danke, bin gerade schon dabei mir ein paar runterzuladen und anzugucken...


Aber noch ne frage zu der Lizenz. Habe mir gerade noch durchgelesen, was eine GPL-Lizenz ist.
Mal engenommen, ich möchte das Produkt kommerziell vertreiben, nicht nur kostenlos zur verfügung stellen.
Wie sieht das aus mit den Lizenzrechten?

Bei GPL ist klar, aber was ist z.B. mit gmax?
Das habe ich früher mal benutzt und ich denke, das kann nicht schaden, den nebenbei auch noch auf dem rechner zu haben.

Darf ich die Produkte, die ich mit gmax erstellt habe auch kommerziell vertreiben?
Worauf muss ich dabei achten, wenn ich eines der Programme nutze?

Will nämlich nicht hinterher den ärger haben...


----------

